# [wifi]problème de configuration du wifi

## Prune_

Bonjour

lorsque je veut configurer lon wifi avec iwconfig avec une clef j'ai:

Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :

    SET failed on device eth1 ; Operation not supported.

 d'où ça vient?

----------

## titoucha

Ce serait pas mal que tu donnes aussi la commande que tu as voulu lui appliquer a ton interface.

Par exemple pour donner une clef hexadécimal pour du WEP en mode restricted 

```
#iwconfig eth0 enc XXXXXXXXXXXX restricted
```

Il me semble que tu essayes de configurer ton interface tout neuf   :Very Happy: 

Mets ici le contenu du fichier /etc/conf.d/wireless, c'est dans ce fichier que tout ce passe.

----------

## Prune_

voilà exactement ce que je tape :

localhost ~ # iwconfig eth1 enc xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xx restricted

Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :

    SET failed on device eth1 ; Operation not supported.

pareil avec les " " autour et/ou avec le s: devant.

est-ce vraiment utile de copier tout le fichier wirelss ici?

----------

## nico_calais

 *Prune_ wrote:*   

> voilà exactement ce que je tape :
> 
> localhost ~ # iwconfig eth1 enc xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xx restricted
> 
> Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :
> ...

 

Ca ne serait pas cette commande plutot ? 

iwconfig eth1 key xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xx enc restricted

----------

## Prune_

j'ai essayé aussi avec cette commande mais il y a la même erreur...je ne sais plus quoi faire

peut être un problème avec le wep?

----------

## Il turisto

ta carte wifi est fonctionnelle?

Que te renvoie la commande : iwconfig

Copie juste les morceaux de ton wirelless.conf que tu as modifié.

----------

## Bob_Le_Mou

Peux-tu nous donner si possible les infos suivantes ?

Marque - modèle de la carte - chipset - driver (utilises-tu ndiswrapper ou un driver spécifique, ou autre ) systeme kernel...

la sortie d'un ifconfig aussi

----------

## Prune_

j'ai modifier l'ESSID et la clef wep dans mon wireless

essid_eth1="Wanadoo_225c"

key_Wanandoo_225c="s:xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xx"

sinon oui ma carte est fonctionnelle, j'ai d'ailleur lutté pour qu'elle le soit(j'y suis arrivé grace à ce forum) :

localhost ~ # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      unassociated  ESSID:off/any

          Mode:Managed  Channel=0  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=8/0

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

eth2      no wireless extensions.

----------

## Bob_Le_Mou

 *Bob_Le_Mou wrote:*   

> 
> 
> la sortie d'un ifconfig aussi

 

Plus nécessaire

----------

## Il turisto

 *Prune_ wrote:*   

> j'ai modifier l'ESSID et la clef wep dans mon wireless
> 
> essid_eth1="Wanadoo_225c"
> 
> key_Wanandoo_225c="s:xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xx"
> ...

 

le s: n'est pas correct car la clé n'est pas donnée en texte clair.

----------

## Prune_

voilà la sortie de mon ifconfig:

localhost ~ # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:D4:50:6C:85

          inet addr:192.168.1.11  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:4313 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3364 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:1741665 (1.6 Mb)  TX bytes:427573 (417.5 Kb)

          Interrupt:19

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:12:F0:6C:8B:62

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:112137 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:16244 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:17 Base address:0x2000 Memory:fbff9000-fbff9fff

eth2      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-E0-18-00-03-35-1C-F9-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:54 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:54 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:2700 (2.6 Kb)  TX bytes:2700 (2.6 Kb)

sinon pour le s: j'ai essayé aussi sans.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

C'est quoi que tu utilises comme carte?

----------

## titoucha

 *Prune_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> est-ce vraiment utile de copier tout le fichier wirelss ici?

 

Non pas tout juste la partie qui configure ton réseau.

----------

## Prune_

une Intel® PRO/Wireless 2200BG

----------

## titoucha

Pour ta config tu utilise le dhcp ?

----------

## Bob_Le_Mou

on peut avoir la sortie d'un petit lsmod ?

[edit]Utilises-tu le driver natif du kernel ou l'Ebuild ? [/edit]

----------

## Prune_

Oui j'utilise le dhcp

la sortie du lsmod :

localhost ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ohci_hcd               14916  0

eth1394                14468  0

pcspkr                  2020  0

rtc                     8980  0

ipw2200               112328  0

ieee80211              21896  1 ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt         2656  1 ieee80211

firmware_class          6208  1 ipw2200

ohci1394               25200  0

ieee1394               57272  2 eth1394,ohci1394

yenta_socket           17708  0

rsrc_nonstatic          8608  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            24340  2 yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

skge                   28016  0

ehci_hcd               22216  0

usbhid                 29600  0

uhci_hcd               24080  0

usbcore                82020  5 ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd,usbhid,uhci_hcd

----------

## Bob_Le_Mou

Désolé, mais je ne suis pas chez moi ( et donc je peux pas vérifier certains trucs ) mais le :

eee80211_crypt 2656 1 ieee80211  <- est-ce le module ieee80211_crypt_wep ???

Sinon 

```
modprobe ieee80211_crypt_wep
```

et réessaye ta commande si c'est ok.

De plus j'ai trouvé çà, çà peut être utile.

----------

## Prune_

hellas.....

localhost ~ # modprobe ieee80211_crypt_wep

FATAL: Error inserting ieee80211_crypt_wep (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r13/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_wep.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

Est-ce que unmerger et ré-emerger ieee80211 serait la solution?

----------

## Bob_Le_Mou

non, je pense pas.

Il y a des options dans le noyau à activer.

 A priori l'idéal est d'utiliser le driver fourni par le noyau comme indiqué dans le lien que je t'indique dans mon post précedent. 

En principe tu ne devrais pas avoir à emerger ieee80211 Les messages fournis par dmesg devraient te donner quelques indications.

```
   Networking  --->   

--- Networking support                                                     

<M>   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack 

<M>     IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x)    
```

----------

## Prune_

à la fin de la compilation alors que j'ai activé le cryptage et desactivé les pilotes ipw2200 j'ai ça:

if [ -r System.map -a -x /sbin/depmod ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.6.16-gentoo-r13; fi

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r13/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko needs unknown symbol iw_handler_set_spy

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r13/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko needs unknown symbol iw_handler_get_thrspy

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r13/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko needs unknown symbol wireless_send_event

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r13/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko needs unknown symbol iw_handler_get_spy

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r13/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko needs unknown symbol iw_handler_set_thrspy

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r13/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_tkip.ko needs unknown symbol wireless_send_event

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r13/net/ieee80211/ieee80211.ko needs unknown symbol wireless_spy_update

----------

## Bob_Le_Mou

Bon, quel post as tu suivi au départ ? 

Car j'ai l'impression qu'on se plante.

On a 2 choix et si on mixe les 2 çà risque d'être pas trés bon.

Alors au départ est-ce que tu as fait ?

```
emerge ipw2200
```

ou bien est tu allé dans la config du kernel activer le driver ipw2200 ?

----------

## Prune_

Bon alors j'ai tjrs opté pour la solution de portage et non des drivers integrés au kernel

j'ai donc recompiler le noyau tant bien que mal ré-emerger ieee80211 et ipw2200 mais...

localhost ~ # iwconfig eth2 essid Wanadoo_225c mode managed key restricted xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xx

Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :

    SET failed on device eth2 ; Operation not supported.

Ca me desespere!!

----------

## Bob_Le_Mou

En gros donc, les steps à effectuer en prenant cette option sont les suivants ;

Ces instructions proviennent de ce site

1. Activer les options dans le kernel :

```
Networking --->

   [ ] Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack

Device Drivers --->

   Generic Driver Options --->

      [*] Hotplug firmware loading support

   Network Device support --->

      Wireless LAN (non-hamradio) --->

        [*] Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions

Cryptographic options --->

   [*] Cryptographic API

     <*> AES cipher algorithms (i586)

     <*> ARC4 cipher algorithm

     <*> Michael MIC keyed digest algorithm

     <*> CRC32c CRC algorithm [color=blue]( Important car il semble que  l'emerge ne fasse pas la verification pour cette option )[/color]

```

2. 

```
emerge -av wireless-tools 
```

 je pense que c'est fait.

3. 

```
/bin/sh /usr/portage/net-wireless/ieee80211/files/remove-old /usr/src/linux 
```

4. 

```
emerge -av ipw2200
```

 normalement çà emerge le driver et le firmware

5. 

```
modprobe ipw2200
```

6. 

```
modprobe ieee80211_crypt_wep
```

Si ton AP est en WEP alors ta commande devrait être OK.

Normalement les cartes a base de ce chipset fonctionnent tres bien... Courage...

----------

## Prune_

je ne trouve pas [*] Hotplug firmware loading support

----------

## Kazuya

salut,

euh...il me semble k'il ne faut pas rentrer les petits tirets ( "-") dans ta clé hexa mais directement tous les charactères à la suite....

si cela peut t'aider je te met mon fichier de configuration de mon wifi (moi je l'ai placé dans le fichier /etc/conf.d/net) : 

 Alors l'interface de ma carte est eth0 et l'adresse ip de mon routeur: 192.168.1.1 , mon adresse ip :192.168.1.100

config_eth1=( "192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0" )   // ici c'est pour un autre type de conection...

routes_eth1=( "default gw 192.168.1.1" )               // ici c'est pour un autre type de conection...

essid_eth0="Ton_nom_essid"

mode_eth0="managed"  //il existe le mode monotoring mais bon..tu n'en aura pas besoin ici   :Laughing: 

channel_eth0="11"                 // ici c'est le cannau de ton wifi

 key_Ton_nom_essid="AF4A2B67569BDEF391A753C8BD enc open"          //moi g une clé ouverte, donc open, si la tien est restreinte tu doi mettre restricted (oubli pas de remplacé par ton propre code hexa  :Rolling Eyes:  )

config_Ton_nom_essid=( "192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255" )       //ici brd c'est l'adresse de broadcast, a adapter en fonction de ton masque de sous-reseau..

routes_eth0=( " default gw 192.168.1.1" )      // la passerelle de ton reseau (par defaut l'adresse de ton routeur ou ta box)

ensuite :

#ln -s net.eth0 net.lo  //lien symbolic de ton interface avec l'interface lo (boucle local--> 127.0.0.1)

 pour démaré ton wifi:

#/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

pour l'ajouter au démarrage de ta gentoo :

#rc-update add net.eth0 default

en esperant que cela aura pu t'aider...

PS: j'utilise aussi le driver ipw2200 et ca fonctionne sans probleme....

----------

## Prune_

Bon j'ai recompilé dans tous les sens et rien à faire...

----------

## Kazuya

Pourquoi as tu retouché à ton driver ipw2200 si celui-ci fonctionnait bien avant ? car ta carte etait detectée mais c'est juste que le wifi n'etait pas configuré comme il fallait....(il me semble qu'il marchait sur ce que j'ai lu sur un autre poste de ce forum...)

si tu as un kernel inférieur au 2.6.17 utilise l'ebuild , sinon si ton kernel >=2.6.17 à ce qui parait on pourrait utiliser les drivers du kernel ca ceux-ci fonctionneraient bien (pour le ipw2200 je parle), mais n'ayant pas tester je ne peux pas l'affirmer. 

Sinon si ton drivers ipw2200 n'est pas installé, ni le firmware de celui-ci , 

emerge-les, et si jamais il ya des erreures , poste ici les erreures que portage t'indique...ça fonctionne bien chez moi (meme carte reseau que toi donc meme drivers) ya pas de raison que ça ne marche pas chez toi  :Smile: 

lorsque j'aurais le temps , je posterais en details (si jamais ton probleme n'est pas résolu d'ici là   :Rolling Eyes:  ) les manipulations que j'ai effectué pour installer corectement le driver ainsi qur le firmware ipw2200 ainsi que la configuration du wifi.

Bonne chance   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Prune_

ma carte est effectivement detectée et c'est deja un enorme pas en avant(2mois pour en arrivé là:p)

sinon pour ce qui est du firmware il est emergé(sans erreur)

j'ai vraiment l'impression que c'est avec le wep qu'il y a un soucis.

----------

## titoucha

J'ai vu sur un autre post que tu avais un interface qui était correctement reconnu par le système donc les modules et la config matériel devait-être normalement juste, il ne faut pas que tu modifies  cette partie car sinon ton problème ne va jamais être résolu.

En premier il faut que tu choisisse une des deux solutions les pilotes du kernel ou ceux de portage et ensuite tu t'y tiend et tu fais fonctionner cette partie, tu as presque intéret de recommencer à zéro (en t'aidant de l'autre post s'il le faut) et refaire une installation propre de ton pilote de carte et dès qu'il fonctionne tu passes à la suite et svp tu ne le touches plus.

Après c'est une autre chose, c'est de la configuration de réseau et la tienne devait être un poil foireuse, si tu as correctement suivi l'autre post pour la config hard de ton interface la config de ton interface devrait en principe ce passer dans un seul fichier /etc/conf.d/wireless, par contre au moindre problème de config on ne recompile pas tout, heureusement   :Shocked: 

----------

## Prune_

j'ai choisi le solution d'installer les driver via emerge depuis le debut car j'ai le 2.6.16.

sinon j'ai refais une installation propre mais tjrs ce problème de wep...

----------

## titoucha

Que donne la commande lsmod

----------

## Prune_

ceci:

calhost linux # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ieee80211_crypt_wep     3168  5

ohci_hcd               14916  0

eth1394                14468  0

pcspkr                  2020  0

rtc                     8980  0

ipw2200               111624  0

ieee80211              23336  1 ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt         2656  2 ieee80211_crypt_wep,ieee80211

firmware_class          6208  1 ipw2200

ohci1394               25200  0

ieee1394               57272  2 eth1394,ohci1394

yenta_socket           17708  0

rsrc_nonstatic          8608  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            24340  2 yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

skge                   28016  0

ehci_hcd               22216  0

usbhid                 29600  0

uhci_hcd               24080  0

usbcore                82020  5 ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd,usbhid,uhci_hcd

----------

## titoucha

Bon la ça à l'air ok, donnes moi le contenu que tu utilises pour lancer ton interface dans ton fichier /etc/conf.d/wireless

----------

## Bob_Le_Mou

le lsmod précédent ne donnait pas le module ieee80211_crypt_wep  :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost ~ # lsmod
> 
> Module Size Used by
> ...

 

Là c'est ok pour moi.

On doit plus être trés loin.

Que te donne un 

```
cat /var/log/messages | grep ipw
```

  ou bien 

```
dmesg |grep ipw 
```

 ?

----------

## Kazuya

Salut, 

Bon apparament tu a choisis la solution pour ton driver, celui-cî fonctionne et on a donc plus à revenir dessus.

Maintenant c'est juste la partie configuration de ton reseau wifi, 

essai de faire ce que moi j'ai fait plus haut , (tu peux faire ton fichier dans /etc/conf.d/wireless , cependant tu peux également le mettre dans /etc/conf.d/net , ca ne pose pas de probleme (il me semble (je ne suis pas sur) que c'est meme recommandé par les developpeurs gentoo ) , enfin bref, 

recopie en modifiant certains trucs de mon fichier pour l'adapter à ton reseau , et donne nous tes messages d'erreures stp.

PS: méfie toi aussi des protections de ton wifi que tu as activée qui pourrai gener ta configuration..je pense notamment au filtrage par adresse mac   :Wink: 

----------

## Prune_

Re à tous et merci encore

bon le probleme avance dans le bon sens, maintenant il ne me retourne pas d'erreur à la suite du iwconfig key, par contre :

localhost ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth2 start

 * Starting eth2

 *   Configuring wireless network for eth2

 *   Couldn't associate with any access points on eth2

 *   Failed to configure wireless for eth2                                [ !! ]

voila !

----------

## Prune_

rectification tout fonctionne très bien maintenant!

merci à tous

----------

